# HTC Desire memory problem



## Bob (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a memory problem with my HTC Desire.

Basically it will only allow me to transfer a few small apps to the SD card.

This means that the phone is crammed full and unable to store any more stuff, while at the same time the SD card is almost empty.

The perfect solution for me would be to run my Contacts (huge because of the nature of my work - i.e. over 2,000 of them) from the SD card instead of from the phone.

Anyone have any brilliant insight into how to make this happen?

Thanks in advance, Bob.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2011)

First off, give App 2 SD Free a go - apart from being a nifty way of moving anything that can be moved it can also clear your cache which should clear up a load of space.

You might also want to clear your web cache and move the web cache slider down.

Unsyncing Facebook sync will clear up a ton of space - or you can try what this fella did:


> I got it to 2m with 250 contacts. Here is how. I have my contacts backed up by saving them top google. If you didn't do it that way back them up some how. Then I went to settings then accounts and sync. Then I went to facebook and removed the account. Then I went to settings then applications then manage applications then contacts storage. I cleared the data. then google synced and put them back in. I downloaded an app off of the market called SyncMyPix and that put all of the facebook profile pictures back on my contacts. Plus my battery lasts four hours longer.


If you root your phone you'll be able to move all apps to the SD card.

For the record, I had the same thing with a bloated contacts database, so deleted the whole database and let it rebuild itself and I ended up with loads more space.


----------



## Bob (Mar 7, 2011)

editor said:


> First off, give App 2 SD Free a go - apart from being a nifty way of moving anything that can be moved it can also clear your cache which should clear up a load of space.
> 
> You might also want to clear your web cache and move the web cache slider down.
> 
> ...



Thanks very much. I'll get working on those.


----------

